# Paramedic School



## 281mustang (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which Medic school to go to, this is the one I'm looking at right now. To my knowledge programs Paramedic programs are only required to be xxx amount of hours but what they actually teach regulated, so how does this fair against other programs? This one works best for me as far as start date, location, ect. but I'm pretty much open to any school in the southeast. Thanks.



> BSC 2020C - Human Biology   [Add to portfolio.] [Print this Course]
> This course is an introduction to the science of biology with emphasis on cells and tissues, body organization, homeostasis, body systems, regulation and integration of body parts, reproduction, development and heredity, disease and disorder.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Degrees Offered
> ...


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

Where are you located? Someone may be able to recommend a good school for you.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 22, 2009)

What program are you quoting from?

Can you provide a link?


----------



## paramedicmike (Apr 22, 2009)

If you don't see the program you're interested in listed here:

http://www.caahep.org/Find_An_Accredited_Program.aspx

I would seriously reconsider that program.

Or, you can use the link to find an accredited program in your area.

Good luck.


----------



## 281mustang (Apr 22, 2009)

reaper said:


> Where are you located? Someone may be able to recommend a good school for you.


 Pinellas county Florida, I'm satisfied with the school I'm getting my FF 1&2/EMT-B from but I've lived here all my life and I'd like to move.


VentMedic said:


> What program are you quoting from?
> 
> Can you provide a link?


http://catalog.fccj.edu/preview_program.php?catoid=1&poid=46



paramedicmike said:


> If you don't see the program you're interested in listed here:
> 
> http://www.caahep.org/Find_An_Accredited_Program.aspx
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I've been using the equivalent(the accredited EMT/Medic listing on JEMS.) That's how I found the one in Jacksonville.


----------



## 281mustang (Apr 25, 2009)

Bump......


----------



## 281mustang (Apr 26, 2009)

Whoops, I just noticed there is an Education and Training section a few sections down. Can a mod move the thread?


----------

